# Freezing cauliflower



## atomicsmoke (Sep 29, 2016)

Was going to post this in Preserving forum but there was no "freezing" section.

Got five heads of cauliflower. Set half a head aside to eat raw and shredded the rest (after washing with salt water). 












IMG_20160927_203510.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 29, 2016






Cooked the shreds in the microwave for 5 minutes (in batches), cooled, froze, then vacpacked.












_20160929_164816.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 29, 2016






Makes for a quick side. 
Can be nuked seasoned for a few more minutes before serving, or fried in a pan with some butter or olive oil.

We love cauliflower rice (they taste nothing like rice - don't know who came up with the name).


----------



## akdutchguy (Sep 29, 2016)

Looks good. We do cauliflower rice as well. Real rice is hard on my body. I'm a diabetic and it sure raises the blood sugar like a home sick angel.  
Jason


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2016)

It also makes a good filler in soups and sauces. We blend it in with a immersion blender. We also sneak it into the Mac n cheese so the kids get veggies without knowing it!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 29, 2016)

Also filler in .... fillings 

Here are pimento peppers and tomatoes filled with pulled pork and cauliflower rice.












IMG_20160929_174419.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 29, 2016


















IMG_20160929_181633.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 29, 2016


----------



## akdutchguy (Sep 29, 2016)

atomicsmoke said:


> Also filler in .... fillings
> 
> Here are pimento peppers and tomatoes filled with pulled pork and cauliflower rice.
> 
> ...



Can I come over for dinner. Those look amazing. 
Jason


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 30, 2016)

Pureed! Pepper, 1tsp Chicken Base and more Butter than the Dr. will ever hear about and the kids were not convinced they were not eating mashed taters....JJ


----------



## venture (Sep 30, 2016)

Great tip from JJ!  Also a great preparation for squash.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## sigmo (Oct 18, 2016)

Excellent tips.  I love cauliflower in any form to begin with, and its a lot healthier than taters if you're watching the carbs.

Now you guys have me thinking about smoking some!

I've gotta try some of your ideas.

Tabbed in.


----------

